# Member's sex



## Hezbez

No, not what you're thinking, you mucky minds :lol: 

Are most of the membership on here male or female?

I don't mean do you have a partner, but more, who views and posts on MHFs the most.


----------



## tonyt

Don't you mean members gender?


----------



## lufc

Surely there is a better way to put this question and answer, I would rather not reply stating that I was a "male member" :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

tonyt said:


> Don't you mean members gender?


Hmmm, good point. However according to Mr Google:

''Male" and "female" are sex categories, while "masculine" and "feminine" are gender categories


----------



## Hezbez

lufc said:


> Surely there is a better way to put this question and answer, I would rather not reply stating that I was a "male member" :lol:


 Oops! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pete4x4

There are definitely a lot of old women on here.


----------



## 1302

I was asked in a pub on Friday night (I was talking with a collegue from work)...
"are you guys Gay?"

I paused for a moment before replying...

"I'll ring the missus and check - Steve - you do the same"

He soon sodded off....


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Hezbez said:


> tonyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you mean members gender?
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, good point. However according to Mr Google:
> 
> ''Male" and "female" are sex categories, while "masculine" and "feminine" are gender categories
Click to expand...

I agree with you and Google on this one. I'm definitely female but mostly avoid being feminine, which, to me, has connotations of being all pink and girly, wearing silly shoes and deferring to men. :roll:

By the way, is Google definitely a mister :?: 

Chris

PS I voted 'Mostly female but occasionally male pops in.'


----------



## suedew

I put female, cos I am. John is on the same account, but he hardly ever posts and not sure he looks unless i tell him about an interesting thread :roll: 
Sue


----------



## TR5

ChrisandJohn said:


> PS I voted 'Mostly female but occasionally male pops in.'


   :wink: :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

TR5 said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS I voted 'Mostly female but occasionally male pops in.'
> 
> 
> 
> :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Well yes, that's true. 

Don't blame me, Hezbez chose the wording. :roll:

Chris


----------



## Glandwr

ChrisandJohn said:


> By the way, is Google definitely a mister :?:
> Chris
> 
> PS I voted 'Mostly female but occasionally male pops in.'


Anybody know why things mechanical are traditionally referred to in the feminine?

Lovely when they behave as expected, but frustrating when they don't?

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Ocasionaly. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## DABurleigh

"avoid being feminine, which, to me, has connotations of ..... deferring to men."

Chris,

Wow. Where does that come from then, Chris? Not in my dictionary.

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan

This is an appalling post in that there is no voting option for transgender members.

I am therefore reporting this site to my local council's Director of Gender Inclusiveness and Transsexual Awareness.

He, she, or it is paid £95,000 p.a. so it's time they did something useful.


----------



## locovan

Glandwr said:


> ChrisandJohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, is Google definitely a mister :?:
> Chris
> 
> PS I voted 'Mostly female but occasionally male pops in.'
> 
> 
> 
> Anybody know why things mechanical are traditionally referred to in the feminine?
> 
> Lovely when they behave as expected, but frustrating when they don't?
> 
> Dick
Click to expand...

Because men drool over the lovely lines of boats and the sexy shape of car's and wish they owned them :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigbazza

What about Daphne


----------



## Hezbez

There is always the 'other' category if you're not sure :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

DABurleigh said:


> "avoid being feminine, which, to me, has connotations of ..... deferring to men."
> 
> Chris,
> 
> Wow. Where does that come from then, Chris? Not in my dictionary.
> 
> Dave


I wasn't referring to dictionary definitions, but connotations.

I was born in 1945 which means I was learning 'how to be a woman' in the 1950s. I did a quick search and came up with this

http://aust.vox.com/library/post/a-1950s-magazine-article-on-a-wifes-place.html

magazine article from the period which, though OTT, does illustrate the kind of dangerous rubbish we were fed. A lot of it was more insidious than this example.

All this 'advice' went hand in hand with practical applications. For many years my legs froze in the winter months as women were not allowed to wear trousers to (office) work. As late as the mid 1960s I was asked to write my husband's or father's name and address on the back of the cheque when paying from my own account with money I'd earned.

I acknowledge that a lot has changed, thank goodness, but it had to be fought for, not only on the political front but in building more congruent identities and relationships.

Femininity and masculinity are constructs rather than innate qualities of females and males. The forms they take are culturally and historically specific and the kind of femininity a woman of my generation was meant to aspire to included, amongst other things, pretending to be more stupid than you are in order to pander to male egos.

If 'feminine' doesn't mean the same to you as it does to me I'm very glad.

Chris


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Still waiting for Pusser's response to this..... :roll: 

Should be enlightening :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Chris,

Not only do I not see feminine as having any connotation of deferring to men, the examples that spring to my mind of femininity happen to be quite the opposite.

Here's one I met a few years ago. Baroness Symons, Labour minister, Trade Unionist, Foreign & Commonweath Office, Minister for Defence Procurement, clearly believed Labour's illegal women-only shortlists were correct, uses her femininity unashamedly to get what she wants, and utterly captivating and charming with it.
http://victorpatterson.photoshelter.com/image/I0000wVuw4NPdYes

Works for me 

Dave


----------



## cabby

I am not sure why we have this posting. will we be asked the question next that most councils and government ask, just to see if they are meeting their equal ethnic opportunitues targets.
I am only interested in what members say rather than if they are male or female or a combination.

cabby


----------



## DABurleigh

"will we be asked the question next that most councils and government ask, just to see if they are meeting their equal ethnic opportunitues targets"

No, but what's your cup size?

Dave


----------



## cabby

Breakfast cup, no sugar, thanks. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## ChrisandJohn

"... uses her femininity unashamedly to get what she wants, and utterly captivating and charming with it."


What does this mean though, Dave? What is the femininity that she is using to get what she wants? Is it the same as being charming? I have met charming men, so charm itself is not the same as femininity. What does a woman have to do to be charming that is different from what a man has to do? Does using femininity to get what you want work equally well with other women, or only with men?

I don't expect you to answer all these questions but they are the ones that arise for me.


Chris


----------



## DABurleigh

Well, overly simplistically, she flirts. I've never known crows feet to talk so much. She pursues Vive la Différence rather than looking and behaving like a bloke.

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

"Anybody know why things mechanical are traditionally referred to in the feminine?"

And to Dick's question earlier in the thread, it's because both are high maintenance.

Dave


----------



## Hobbyfan

A good tip for the office is to get together all the documents referring to equal opportunities, sexism and gender equality.

You then put them in the bottom drawer of the filing cabinet so that when the girls need to access them they all have to bend down!

I'll get me coat!


----------



## Pollydoodle

pete4x4 said:


> There are definitely a lot of old women on here.


This is a sexist and ageist remark :roll: so I've just added you to the list of grumpy old men!! :twisted:


----------



## Glandwr

DABurleigh said:


> "Anybody know why things mechanical are traditionally referred to in the feminine?"
> And to Dick's question earlier in the thread, it's because both are high maintenance.
> 
> Dave


Not if you look after them and service them regularly. Oh I don't believe I've said that, hit me girls.

Dick


----------



## DABurleigh

I'll tee it up and you smash it, Dick


----------



## pippin

Sex, gender?

Easy

Gender is what you are

Sex is what you *have*!


----------

